# Getting a new puppy



## JustAGirlAndHerRats (Nov 12, 2015)

About two months ago my dog got hit by a car and passed away. She was only three at the time and would be four this valentine's day. My family is looking for a new *puppy.* As much as I'd love a shelter dog, my family wants to buy a puppy. If it was my choice, I'd want an older shelter dog, but it's not my choice. If anyone knows any places selling small dogs for under $400 in Maryland please let me know!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

If they have chosen a breed, check into your local breed club / breeders. Sometimes breeders have adult dogs to rehome (didn't work out as show dogs, have been bred once and the breeder wants them to be able to relax in a pet home, etc.). Breed clubs also sometimes have rescues available from that breed, when someone returns a puppy to a breeder, etc. Make sure any breeder you deal with does health testing though... In my area, most dogs advertised in the paper are from backyard breeders... those that do no testing / screening and just put two dogs together. These can have health issues and bad temperament. If you work with a reputable breeder or a breed rescue, they usually vet the dogs first and won't match the wrong dog with a family.


----------



## JustAGirlAndHerRats (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info. My mom has been looking for a family dog for sometime.


----------

